# Remove control arm bushings



## badams_ios (Apr 12, 2010)

How does one remove and replace the bushings in the contorl arms of a '69?

I have an arbor press, but even if I could find the J-2148-2, J-21474-2 and 22899 tools, I can't imagine I'd use them enough to justify the purchase. But I want to do as much as I can myself without going to a shop...

Suggestions?:cheers


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

find the right size socket and cut a piece of metal to slip into to open edge of the control arm so it doesn't squish. I dont know if an arbor press will have enough force or not though


----------



## badams_ios (Apr 12, 2010)

Arbor press is a 1 ton. I'll try it next weekend, thanks.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

For the sleeve between the arm sides, I cut a piece of 2 1/4 exhaust pipe to the correct length and then sliced it in half, lengthwise, to make 2 pieces I used to surround the bushing completely. Use a little penetrating oil on the bushing too. A 1 ton press may be marginal. I have a 20 ton with gauge and to get them broke loose it took 2-3 ton. If they don't move right away, let it sit with pressure and they will eventually pop loose. For support on the bottom and let the bushing drop into, it will take sockets in the 2 1/4 -2 1/2" range, not something most home mechanics have on hand. I bought a 2 1/4 pipe coupling and ground the outer edge down to work with the arm to get it to sit flat. I did have to grind the internal threads for clearance of the bushing flange too so take a new bushing with and find a coupling that will fit. I didn't do that....
Have fun...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

if the press doesn't do the trick, you may be able to get them out with a piece of exhaust pipe, some washers and a chunk of threaded rod. Use the exuast pipe on the end were the bushing needs to come out, slide the threaded rod through and using washers that just fit the bushing case and nuts on both ends, tighten the threaded rod to 'press' the bushing out and then back in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a neat trick, Rukee. Learn something every day! You can also buzz them out fairly easily with an air chisel and the right bit. You need a big vise to hold onto the shaft or arm, and you need to be careful not to zip your hand or the A arm to shreds, but it's how I do it 90% of the time. The bit I use is flat, about 3/16" thick, one inch wide, and has a concave circular cutting tip. Looks like a thin spatula that's been hollow ground. It can lever right on in behind the bushing flange and jack it right out of the A arm. BBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPP!!!!! Wear ear plugs!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

X2 on the ear plugs!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

i just picked up a 6 ton shop press on CL for 25 bucks lol you could use something like that much easier


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

chevyboy91188 said:


> i just picked up a 6 ton shop press on CL for 25 bucks lol you could use something like that much easier


Now you're talkin' I couldn't find one on CL when I wanted mine. If I look now there are probably 3.....


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just did it on my 66. With the arms in a vise take a 3/8 drill bit and drill into the rubber next to the outer collar, the drill will walk around the bushing lifting the rubber out as it rotates, I found this out by mistake since I didn't want to burn them out (a big mess).
I then used my plasma cutter to cut up the collar and remove them some poped right out some needed more persuading.

I freeze the new ones and with some wd-40 can actually hammer them in if needed, a press works wonders here. I used my 20 ton and bent the fronts good be carefull.

Good luck.


----------

